# Tangley Place/MAFF April 2009



## beccy (Apr 13, 2009)

I have lived about 10 mins from this for 19 years and have never been in because of the fences etc but have always wanted to. About a month ago, I noticed a way in so recently went for it with my friend Jo (not a member)

I also have seen that there are some reports already ... but this is the most up to date I have seen (and it's my first ever so be nice )



There have been six fires in all with the last one about a year ago as far as I know.
Anyway I took about 100 pictures so picked out 20+ of the good ones and the rest can be found here:

http://s680.photobucket.com/albums/vv165/bex_urbex/

1. The outside of the house from the back 






2.This was the great site that greeted us as we walked all the way to the bottom of the garden and turned around to go back into the house





3. This is one of the first things we saw inside the house and I have no idea what is is





4. One of first accessible rooms around the back/side where we found 2 filing cabinet things, and the key cupboard (no keys )





5. This is basically what most rooms look like now since the most recent fire





6. Again another rubble floor, with a whole wall missing and clearly no roof





7. This was laying outside - It looks liek it's been there a long time lol





8. One of the sets of outside steps from round the back





9. This was the horrifying sight that awaited us as we entered the back





10. So many floors melded into one





11. It is really sad to see what would have been a beautiful building so ... destroyed





12. One of the most burnt out rooms of them all (Upon another inspection I suspect the recent fire started here)





13. No floor  





14. The creepy looking vets room with the weird cage type thing 





15. Room zero one seven





16. More sad destruction





17. Only half the front door remains





18. The ground floor of the MAFF building (which is a seperate building to the house but looks like council flats :S)





19. Every room looked virtually the same





20. The upstairs landing (where its so obvious the amount of vandalism  )





21. The upstairs corridor





22. The lift button - fairly modern





23. This is what the garages underneath now look like





24. This was one of the buildings in the grounds (I believe it was animal pens as there were cat flap style doors lying on the ground beside them)






And so these are my pictures. There are lots more on my photobucket so do check em out (link above).

All in all - not an entirely satisfying hunt but since it was my first I'm not complaining. As for security - it's definately a number 1 on the scale!!


----------



## shatters (Apr 13, 2009)

Welcome along Beccy, well done for getting in there.

Don't mean to moan on your first report, but a few of your pictures have a bit of camera shake. I think investing in a tripod ( you can pick them up for a tenner)would make a world of difference.

Don't take it the wrong way, you've got a good report there 

Phil


----------



## beccy (Apr 13, 2009)

No No it's fine  I value constructive criticism  and yeah I know haha tis cos I was terrified/excited lol! Will look into a tripod 

When I said be nice lol - its cos I got a weird reply on 28days later that wasn't helpful at all :S 

but yeah, thanks for the reply


----------



## shatters (Apr 13, 2009)

beccy said:


> No No it's fine  I got a weird reply on 28days later that wasn't helpful at all



We're a bit more laid back on here

Phil


----------



## beccy (Apr 13, 2009)

Ahh cool  I'm looking forward to reading a lot more reports on here as only discovered this site about 2 weeks back :O :O


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 13, 2009)

What a state poor old Tangley Place is now! 
Still has a certain dereliction charm, though. 
Excellent first post, beccy.


----------



## beccy (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi FoxyLady 
Thanks for replying and yeah I know what you mean - I was a bit disapointed that you can't just walk anywhere now unless you wanna end up 3 floors down   xx


----------



## drypulse (Apr 14, 2009)

hey beccy, good first report, did you manage to get into the basement below the main house? there's some good stuff in there that not many people have seen.

that garage door damage looks recent, I was there about a month ago and didnt notice that then.

look forward to seeing more reports from you


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey Drypulse,
No I didn't manage to get into the basement  I couldn't see a way in except for from the back where a big gate thing has fallen down and it looks pretty flooded. . and I'll be damned if you'll catch me going in there without knowing how deep haha.
Have you been down into the basement?
Thanks for the post


----------



## drypulse (Apr 14, 2009)

yeah me, distopia and oxygen have. fortunately it wasn't flooded when we went down, maybe another time? it has a massive wrought iron door to an oven/boiler down there and the boiler itself with some crazy rooms (i don't have any pics though annoyingly)

hopefully it's given you the appetitie to explore some more, there's quite a bit round here!


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

ahh that sucks  I will have to wait til it dries out! 

Yeah it's really given me an itch, we went to an abandoned stables (quite near Tangley Place aactually) the other day and me and my friend are gonna head up to Cane Hill to get the last remnants of it before it's gone completely (unless it already has which is just depressing).. .and I've got a long list 
Thanks for replying.


----------



## leepey74 (Apr 14, 2009)

Superb pics Beccy 

Looked like a beautifull place in its time!

Pity arsonists have had there evil way with it 

Great 1st report though, look forward to the next one.


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi leepy, 
Thanks 
And yeah tell me bout it! it's pikied up now 


EDIT: Okay.. so now this post has disapeared from 28dayslater....


----------



## jonney (Apr 14, 2009)

Typical isn't it, you get a lovely old building like that and some scrotes go and torch it. Great report Beccy. I think the object in pic 3 could have been a top loading washing machine. What was the machinery in the garage.


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

I know Jonney, it's disgraceful  and to think it's happened 6 times now!!

erm I'm not sure what any of the machinery is at all to be honest.. A washing machine? yeah I'll admit I did think that when I was looking back over my pics the other night but I guess we shall never know 

Thanks for replying


----------



## sheep21 (Apr 14, 2009)

looks like she was a grand old girl in her time. 
still, got some cracking shots out of her


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Sheep  and yea wish I could have seen it when there was no damage!!


----------



## skittles (Apr 18, 2009)

Anyone with any history on the place, the interior seems not that old and quite bland, that surprises me. That is not to say I did not enjoy your pics/report - they are interesting - its just a comment on the interior. 



shatters said:


> We're a bit more laid back on here
> 
> Phil




This site is much nicer then 28DL, 



jonney said:


> Typical isn't it, you get a lovely old building like that and some scrotes go and torch it. .



The title of scrotes should be shared by the owners and local authority too


----------



## beccy (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi skittles, I can see your point bout interior, though I think some of it must have been destroyed so can't really imagine what it looked like completely.

I know you are coming to my defense about the 28dl comments, but as Krela said, we shouldn't be hating other forums, however if you wanna carry on the convo at all, dont hesitate to PM me   (I do appreciate all the comments btw!)

erm I did a search and found v little but found one or two sites about it:

http://urbandesertion.squarespace.com/tangley-place/

and

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/stoughtonca/Planning/TangleyPlace/


----------



## Castledown (Apr 18, 2009)

beccy said:


> No No it's fine  I value constructive criticism  and yeah I know haha tis cos I was terrified/excited lol! Will look into a tripod
> 
> When I said be nice lol - its cos I got a weird reply on 28days later that wasn't helpful at all :S
> 
> but yeah, thanks for the reply



Hehe I get just the same, being terrified/excited with a camera in your hand does tend to lead to blurry pics! I haven't had to invest in a tripod yet however... good post anyway thanks


----------



## beccy (Apr 18, 2009)

haha - Castledown - I've just bought a mini one for 4 quid for now cos am low on funds at the minute so thought it'll do til I get some more cash.
But yeah I know what you mean - iwas LITERALLY shaking ahaha - very odd.
Thank you


----------

